# WoBS Adv 10 - missing Architects?



## Primitive Screwhead (Apr 2, 2012)

My turn to be confused!

Page 15 states that the Nightmare Architects "...have powers to defend themselves and aid Freedom." 

4e version is missing the abbreviated stat-block that the 3e version has following this quote:

[sblock]
Spell-Like Abilities (CL17th; save DC 15 + spell level)
At will—major image*, stone shape*
1/day—greater dispel magic*, hallucinatory terrain,
insanity, maze, wall of stone*, weird
* The nightmare architects can use greater dispel
magic, major image, stone shape, and wall of stone
anywhere in the palace, regardless of range and line
of sight or effect.
Teleportation Ward (Su): Any creature coming within
10 ft. of one of the statues is teleported into a palace
chamber of the architect’s choice (Will DC 24 negates).
[/sblock]

This is a challenging stat block to convert to 4e 
 I figure on reducing Freedom to an Elite {bloodied value from earlier fight} and having the four Architects as Standard Controllers that can aid and distract.

Anyone have some good ideas for a 4e version of these gents?


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Apr 22, 2012)

***BUMP***

My group may get to this part of the module next month!

Perhaps treat them as traps/terrain features?


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I think I am going to go with the trap concept, with an offensive {Weird} and defensive {Teleport} capabilities

[sblock=3.5 SRD]
You create a phantasmal image of the most fearsome creature imaginable to the subject simply by forming the fears of the subject’s subconscious mind into something that its conscious mind can visualize: this most horrible beast. Only the affected creatures see the phantasmal creatures attacking them, though you see the attackers as shadowy shapes. The target first gets a Will save to recognize the image as unreal. If that save fails, the phantasm touches the subject, and the subject must succeed on a Fortitude save or die from fear. If a subject’s Fortitude save succeeds, it still takes 3d6 points of damage and is stunned for 1 round. The subject also takes 1d4 points of temporary Strength damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Converted]
Att vs Will, hit deals psychic damage and followup attack vs Fort, hit stuns, as the PC has to 'fight' the Weird'. Next round repeat the attack.. until Fort or Will misses. ?
[/sblock]


----------

